# canned pumpkin



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

Is it ok to *always* add canned pumpkin to my puppy food to firm his stools?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I'd say no - you should find a food that works well enough on its own that there is no need to supplement anything to help with his stools.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

If your puppy is having loose stools that much, then something is wrong. I would take a stool sample in to the vet to see what is going on.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Not always no. If you always have to feed extra fibre then something is wrong.
I only had to use it to help firm my dog's poops up, then after that he was fine.


----------



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

Well, it's not loose, but soft. I tried canned pumpkin for a few days and they got firm. I just needed to know if it was something I could always use...


----------



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

I wondered about this too! As in are there any negative health effects for feeding canned pumpkin every day?

Our dogs get a spoonful every day with breakfast -they love the taste and will eat the pumpkin before the dog food unless I mix it in. I don't see any problems with it. But if there were negative health aspects, then it's something I'd like to change! But if it's not going to hurt them, then I see no reason why you can't supplement with canned pumpkin.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree, if the stools are always soft or loose, than a food change may be in order, or a trip to the vet. Either his food isn't giving him enough fiber, or he has a medical issue.
BUT, we've given pumpkin on occasion, if our dogs ate something that upset their stomach and gave them soft stools.


----------



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

Adventure said:


> I wondered about this too! As in are there any negative health effects for feeding canned pumpkin every day?
> 
> Our dogs get a spoonful every day with breakfast -they love the taste and will eat the pumpkin before the dog food unless I mix it in. I don't see any problems with it. But if there were negative health aspects, then it's something I'd like to change! But if it's not going to hurt them, then I see no reason why you can't supplement with canned pumpkin.


Yes, PLEASE! someone tell us!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't think there's any danger in doing it, just don't over do it. If you really want to see healthy stools, switch to a raw diet


----------



## Holmes (Jun 1, 2011)

I recently watched this short video done by a veterinarian on how to express anal glands. I guess a lot of anal gland problems are a result of of dog needing more fiber in his diet. He talks about pumpkin and ground flax seed towards the end of it. Can't remember if he recommended pumpkin every day, but I do remember that he suggested ground flax seed on a daily basis. He gives a guideline of how much to add. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8Cr1MQaGHc&feature=related


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

gizzysmom said:


> Well, it's not loose, but soft. I tried canned pumpkin for a few days and they got firm. I just needed to know if it was something I could always use...


canned pumpkin works for a bit, then it has diminishing returns....are you overfeeding? 
that can cause loose stools.

flax seed ...i don't know where anyone ever got the idea to give a dog flax seed...what isn't destroyed by their very high acidic digestive systems is harsh on their intestines...it's used as a laxative in many cases, even though it's touted to be so very high in omega 3....which is simply not true. it's got omega 3...but not as much as salmon oil or fish oil.....

what are you feeding?


----------



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

I am feeding Nature's recipe...no loose stool. Just soft, but I want it firm


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

gizzysmom said:


> I am feeding Nature's recipe...no loose stool. Just soft, but I want it firm


what your feeding isn't designed to give a firm stool...pumpkin as i said has diminishing returns after a while and nature's variety

i'm looking at the ingredients of natures variety....they all have ground flax which is a stool stimulant, not a stabiliser....they all have apples, carrots, butternut squash....by themselves they will produce a 'not firm stool'...all together they will produce, guaranteed a not firm stool....

if you want firm....then stop feeding fruits and veggies....feed real chicken, real bone, and real organs and don't worry about all the stuff they've added...


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

MagicRe said:


> what your feeding isn't designed to give a firm stool...pumpkin as i said has diminishing returns after a while and nature's variety
> 
> i'm looking at the ingredients of natures variety....they all have ground flax which is a stool stimulant, not a stabiliser....they all have apples, carrots, butternut squash....by themselves they will produce a 'not firm stool'...all together they will produce, guaranteed a not firm stool....
> 
> if you want firm....then stop feeding fruits and veggies....feed real chicken, real bone, and real organs and don't worry about all the stuff they've added...


I would NOT be suggesting a raw diet so lightly, it takes a lot of research and study to make sure you're doing it right. Also, OP stated they are feeding *Nature's Recipe*, not Nature's Variety.

OP - I would not feel comfortable having to supplement every day to get firm stools, and also would not want to feed my dog fruit every day. I would suggest trying a different food instead.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> I would NOT be suggesting a raw diet so lightly, it takes a lot of research and study to make sure you're doing it right. Also, OP stated they are feeding *Nature's Recipe*, not Nature's Variety.
> 
> OP - I would not feel comfortable having to supplement every day to get firm stools, and also would not want to feed my dog fruit every day. I would suggest trying a different food instead.


thank you for pointing that out. my bad and i take back everything i said. 

apologies for giving advice based on an incorrect assumption.

peace out.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If the stools are chronically soft, definitely investigate why, but there's no actual danger in giving pumpkin every day. Some dogs do simply have a fiber-responsive type of chronic soft stools where daily pumpkin or psyllium is very helpful, but that's really a diagnosis of excluding other causes, especially dietary in a young dog or puppy. I've also seen many puppies that seem to outgrow chronic intermittent soft stools they have as puppies, but again that's a conclusion you reach by eliminating other problems first.


----------



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

sassafras said:


> If the stools are chronically soft, definitely investigate why, but there's no actual danger in giving pumpkin every day. Some dogs do simply have a fiber-responsive type of chronic soft stools where daily pumpkin or psyllium is very helpful, but that's really a diagnosis of excluding other causes, especially dietary in a young dog or puppy. I've also seen many puppies that seem to outgrow chronic intermittent soft stools they have as puppies, but again that's a conclusion you reach by eliminating other problems first.


Thanks for your help



CoverTune said:


> I would NOT be suggesting a raw diet so lightly, it takes a lot of research and study to make sure you're doing it right. Also, OP stated they are feeding *Nature's Recipe*, not Nature's Variety.
> 
> OP - I would not feel comfortable having to supplement every day to get firm stools, and also would not want to feed my dog fruit every day. I would suggest trying a different food instead.


 Thanks for your help


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> I would NOT be suggesting a raw diet so lightly, it takes a lot of research and study to make sure you're doing it right.


Honestly, no, it doesn't. It takes a bit of research to get started, and some common sense. Do people need to buy prepackaged meals to feed themselves and their children? No. In fact, most people realize those prepackaged meals are lower quality nutrition than home cooked meals. Why would another animal be any different? Dogs, just like humans, do not need exactly the same nutrients scientifically calculated every day to the milligram. We and they can thrive on a fresh healthy diet. 

Not to mention, whatever research you do, you can come to different conclusions than another person. One person may research raw diets and decide it's too hard or a dangerous idea, while another may research it and wonder why they ever did anything else, and find out how easy it is. When to comes to our own diets, most people don't calculate their own ratios of different nutrients, why bother to do it for a dog? My dogs eat better than I do, are healthier, and I spend less time on their diet than mine. It's really not that hard, but vets and food companies want you to THINK it is, or they'll be out of a job.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

jesirose said:


> Do people need to buy prepackaged meals to feed themselves and their children? No. In fact, most people realize those prepackaged meals are lower quality nutrition than home cooked meals. Why would another animal be any different? Dogs, just like humans, do not need exactly the same nutrients scientifically calculated every day to the milligram.


I didn't suggest that, but I do think people should know what they're getting in to. You can't just fill their bowl with ground beef, or chicken wings, and think that's good enough. You do need to learn what constitutes a balanced diet for a dog, and how to achieve that.

Just as people should research any kibble they're feeding to ensure it's the best quality they can get, I believe the same should be done for raw food.


----------

